# Mandatory Microchips



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just read an article about how in England all owners must have their dogs microchipped by April 2016. Personally, I had my V microchipped a few months back when he was neutered because I'm afraid of him getting loose and never having a chance of seeing him again. I've been told by family and complete strangers (which is weird) that if they found him they would want to keep him. So what do we think about being forced to chip our dogs?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it's good old common sense. I had Ruby microchipped when she had her puppy vac shots.
Also, maybe and hopefully, it will lead to less abandoned dogs tied to lamposts etc.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree!! Common sense!! Until dogs (and cats) can learn how to speak English (or whatever language their owners speak), and until they've memorized their address and phone number, a microchip is their only surefire way of communicating that information. I had the Vet microchip Willie on his first visit there (at the age of approx. two years). It gives me peace of mind -- to a certain extent.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our breeder tattooed the inside of Sammy's ear. 

Said about microchips: are good but thinks that not many will bother (unless professional)! reading the chips in actual life. 
Besides, microchips tend to move deep into tissues. May need to be chipped more than once. 

Some pros tattoo the hind leg, visible. Those dogs are rarely stolen.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Depend on the government to legislate something that's common sense.

Dexter got his when he was neutered and Scarlet was chipped by the breeder. In addition to the chip they each have a tag with their number on their collar. Scarlet escaped through the garage once and we got a call from AKC CAR about 30 minutes later (didn't even know she was missing). She had turned up at a neighbor's house. They called in the number and she was back home soon. Even though it wasn't the actual chip that got her returned, having it registered worked perfectly.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been mandatory for a while here in Australia. Prior to that it was optional, but most opted for it even prior to being mandated. It can make for fast recovery of a list pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't care for big government.
I think they should have better things to do that make laws on chipping dogs.
Yes mine are chipped but big brother didn't tell me I had to do it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is chipped and that was my choice, it's not decent owners like us that need worry, but it's all those with so called fighting dogs that will never bother chipping theire dogs no matter what laws are passed by this UK government..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

It is a good idea in theory and my dogs have been micro chipped for years. Boris's breeder micro-chipped the whole litter, which I understand is a common practice nowadays.

However, who is going to police and enforce this law??? 10 years ago they made it law that every horse in the UK had to have a passport. It all started off okay, but nobody policies it other than competition horses. There are hundreds of coloured horses kept for meat export in this country and not a one of them has a passport.

I am all for micro chipping, it is a responsible thing to do. As for being a legal requirement - that is a joke. Good business for the vets though.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

There is a not so clear side to this as well.... someone lost a dog and the person who found it, changed the registration....

"I have contacted HomeAgain, since i'm the original owner of these pets. They inform me that they have NO policy in place to safegaurd the transfer of the microchip info from one person to the next. ANYONE can change the microchip registration." 
http://www.dogster.com/forums/Dog_Laws_and_Legislation/thread/654690

I believe that AVID and HomeAgain are the two choices, most used. 
We found a dog two years ago, Christmas Eve. It had a HomeAgain tag and chip, which we called the number on the tag and later that evening the owner came and picked up the Spainel girl... that's when we fell in love with the breed :-*
Later this year we adopted a little Spainel mix girl.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

datacan, very interesting post. I had no idea about this. I will definitely have to do some research with our chip to see what their policy is about changing the registration. It completely defeats the purpose if anyone can change the information to claim the dog and pretend it is theirs. Hmm.

hotmischief, I'm also curious how this will be enforced as well which is part of the reason that I brought it up. Between being told to chip your dog (which I believe it's a good idea- just not sure if it should be regulated) and fined if you do not takes it to a whole new level. However, with the amount of stray, abandoned and rescue animals in the US I don't think it would be the worst idea in the world. I will be curious to see how this works out in the UK and how implementing it goes.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie has a HomeAgain microchip. When he was first chipped, I had to go to their website to set up the account. To do that I needed his chip registration number (given to me by the Vet) and I had to assign a username and secret password to the new account. I'm sure that's how it works for other microchip companies, as well. So I don't see how anyone could just go into the website and change the dog's owner/contact information without knowing username and password. I guess there are hackers everywhere who might be able to do it, but it would not be a simple thing.


----------



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

I have my pets microchipped. I always have, as I suspect most responsible owners do. They are checked as a matter of course at the local vets to make sure that they haven't moved etc. so that isn't a problem.

I didn't have any problems until I got married and came to change the records. They wouldn't do it unless I supplied then with my original marriage certificate, and current bill. At the time I needed my marriage certificate for slightly more important things like my mortgage... They made it so difficult that my poor cat is still under my maiden name. Our V is pretty young so her details are correct. 

In my defence our cat is 12 now, largely a house cat, and I doubt very much that he'll run off at this time in his life. Worst case, he'll be taken to our local vets, where my sister-in-law works.

But I wonder how many pets are walking around with the wrong details attached to their pets? We tried to be responsible owners, and still have an out of date microchip.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am in favor of the mandatory chipping of dogs here in the UK. 

However the second part of the legislation bugs me. 

It is now possible to face prosecution for dog attacks on private property. I hope the judges are able to interpret this law correctly as I would like to think that if some one breaks into my house and my dog bites them that I am not going to face prosecution!


----------



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

I wasn't even aware of the second piece of legislation. If we get an intruder I certainly won't be telling Ruby to keep away from the them. Although knowing Ruby she'll bound over, tail wagging to meet her new friend.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That kind of legislation really bugs me (Private property stuff)! My family once had a little hunting cabin up north (Michigan). We called it the "huntin' shack". It wasn't worth much and had fallen into disrepair, because it had been there a long time, and nobody at the time really had the spare money to put into it. Then my best friend told me that if someone broke in (a regular occurrence) and was injured due to the state of the cabin, they could sue us!! WHAT?? Long story short, I paid a local contractor to come and demolish it, to avoid a potential law suit. My nephew has since built a much smaller place on the property, which he hunts out of every deer season.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

What's next? Mandatory microchips in children? I mean they might get kidnapped, so what's wrong with it?

Sorry but completely against this. But heck, who am I?

Both my dogs are micro-chipped by MY choice.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What is their true agenda? 
There has to be a reason behind it. Its not helping owners find lost dogs.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Chip me - Chip this - the government can not balance the budget ! has it gotten to the POINT we can not find our own pups ? yes PIKE is chipped - pitty the fool that CATnaps him ! LOL !!!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am sure their agenda is money and accountability. However, my vet did tell me about a dog that a builder found in his van. He had been working aways from home - several hours drive away, when he got home he opened the back up to find this terrier. He took it into the local vet who scanned the dog and they traced the owner.

They think the dog had jumped into the builders van looking for food! So microchips are a good idea. Although, by law in the UK all dogs are meant to have an identity tag on their collar. I have never had any one check my dogs and you could argue what is the difference (except collars do come off).

The micro chip data base companies must be rubbing there hands together counting the £££s.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Microchips can bring missing dogs back together. 

Here is an example from the paper just yesterday.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...olent-raid-8484342.html?origin=internalSearch


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> What's next? Mandatory microchips in children? I mean they might get kidnapped, so what's wrong with it?
> 
> Sorry but completely against this. But heck, who am I?
> 
> ...


Geo tracking the population. Just imagine the tax benefits. No more playing hookie from work.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

It was my choice to have my dog micro-chipped, and I agree that it is a good idea to have it done, but it should NOT be mandatory. Just how are the authorities going to enforce this law? Have a once a year day when you have to bring all your dogs to a place to be checked for a chip? Make you a criminal if you have not complied and subject you to a large fine or jail time?

To me, it is like getting the mandatory dog license. I got the license but I didn't want too. Paid more for my intact dog than if he was neutered. Animal control in my county exempt cats, horses, farm animals from the regulations. I see it as just another way to generated revenue for the vets, city, and county in which I live.

Just my rant when somebody or government entity tells me if have to do something.


----------

